# FunInACup - Latte Art Training



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I finally had some time free for Michael @funinacup to come out for my Christmas present of latte art training this morning. I purposely abstained from my usual morning fix as I anticipated drinking a few of my practice attempts throughout the day and my hyperactive mood in the afternoon was testament to that!

Michael began by asking me to make a coffee as normal to observe my current technique. Seems like my espresso preparation isn't too bad barring the leak from the grouphead due to my worn out seal meaning I had to keep a cloth handy to avoid an instant long black! However, it was apparent my milk steaming and pouring needed some work - hence the need for some training!

After a few pointers on my technique, Michael demonstrated his usual approach, showing an easy-to-follow and repeatable technique to stretch and swirl the milk simultaneously, the follow-up steps to iron out any bubbles not dissolved up by the whirlpool action (one flat, firm tap on the worktop, rest, re-tap as needed, constant swirling) and then a simple pour - pushing any white that comes out prematurely with additional milk to put it back under the surface of the crema, then lowering for the 'art' itself.

I then worked through this approach, got some nice silky milk with hardly a little bubble in sight! After the all-important constant-swirling the pitcher to keep the milk homogenous, the first pour! Wasn't too bad! A few more practices on this and then we moved onto the much-sought-after rosetta. Got halfway there but know what I need to work on - keeping my wiggle on whilst moving back and not just pausing to look at the developing 'leaves' and coming back in a straight line!

Finally finished up on the tulip - a pour I'd never really tried before (as was too obsessed in pursuing the rosetta!) Wasn't as hard as I thought and think this is one I can work at a bit as given my other half's horticultural interests, should be guaranteed to impress! Sadly my second attempt wasn't quite as good as my first - put it down to beginner's luck!

Overall, very happy with the training - think I know what I need to work on now and feel happy that I know how to get the milk 'right' and just need to work on the muscle memory to pour nicely. Highly recommended to any other home baristas in the Central Scotland area!

View attachment 5804


----------



## grimpeur (Oct 18, 2013)

Chapeau! Thats a pretty cup right there.

Have any 'before' pictures to show how far you have come?


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Great you enjoyed your training, I've never managed to pour a tulip yet, I need more practice.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

grimpeur said:


> Chapeau! Thats a pretty cup right there.
> 
> Have any 'before' pictures to show how far you have come?


There's a few in the Latte Art Competition on the forum. I am generally a bit hit and miss and change things to see if it works/improve the outcome but I think now I will be keeping it consistent and just practising to 'hone' the technique...


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

One thing to add - Michael finally reassured me that the bubbles that often besiege my nice lattes a minute or so after pouring are not a fault of my milk steaming technique so long as they're appearing in the 'crema' rather than the white part of the surface. Just down to freshness/acidity of the beans which is one less thing to drive me mad with frustration! Almost worth the cost of the training in itself


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Thank you for the kind review Michael - very glad you enjoyed the training & your shots were tasting great! Brilliant understanding of espresso prep. Good equipment makes it easier - except that bloody group seal!









Great photo of a great pour!

Michael


----------

